# Blue Honey



## Swobee

I have not had blue honey experience. However, I've been told that Kudzu, which grows various places throughout the South produces a bluish colored honey. I've had honey from many states, from many floral types but no blue stuff so far. I've been thinking about George Carlin's recent passing on and recall he had a comedy routine on "where's the blue food?"


----------



## Tillie

Someone brought blue honey to a honey tasting last year at my Metro Atlanta Beekeepers' Club - it was delicious, but more interesting because of the color - did indeed come from Kudzu....the scourge of the south.

Linda T in Atlanta


----------



## Walliebee

Here's a couple of threads on the topic.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=206810

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=211073


----------



## BigT

I'm not sure if you have Sourwood trees around your area but around here Sourwood produces a blue-ish honey that is really good.
Big T


----------



## iddee

Blue or purple, it is known for the Fort Bragg and east area. It has never been diagnosed positively. It has such a great and unique flavor, all samples that have been sent in for testing have mysteriously disappeared. Here is a lady that got supers full of it last year. 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=197276


----------



## Andy Webb

Thanks.

That was a lot of information. So far I have seen no reports of anyone who was able to reproduce blue or purple honey. There are several plant species that are possible, but sourwood and soil composition are a comon thread.

Since this is such a rare occurance what would a fair marker price be?


----------



## drobbins

I'd be stretching it to say this honey came out purple but look at the color difference from the outside of the frame to the center

http://www.drobbins.net/bees/honey.jpg

it came out with maybe a little of a purplish tint but mostly just dark
and delicious

Dave


----------



## RayMarler

Thanks for sharing Dave, it looks nice and pretty! 

Not much looks nicer than a full frame of sealed honey, except maybe a full frame of sealed brood!


----------



## mdotson

The oldtimers used to say that blue honey came from honeydew.


----------



## Sherpa1

*Have Blue Honey*

I have several hives that have been bringing in blue honey. Most of them have just a partial frame of blue honey with amber honey surrounding it. However I was able to get three frames of blue honey from one hive. I just wanted to be able to say that I have bottled blue honey. I tell people that he comes from the Viagra tree.


----------



## riverrat

Interesting Does anyone get a surplus of blue hoeny that can be sold. If so how well does it sell. I would like to have a couple of jars of the blue honey not to sell but to show on my table when selling honey. Most people dont even realize there is different shades of color to honey or flavors. If any one has a couple extra pounds I would like to get some thanks


----------



## Andy Webb

Sherpa1 said:


> I have several hives that have been bringing in blue honey.


Is this the first harvest, or is it a recent necter flow? Do you know what the necter source is? Are there any specific soil conditions in your area that could contribute to this? Are there other beeks in your area that have harvested blue honey? Intersesting stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Sherpa1

Andy,
The blue honey came from my hives that I harvested last (produced late June, early July). I got about 5 gallons. I have contacted a couple of professors to see if I can have it tested to help identify the source. There have been others in this area who have harvested some blue honey, but I don't know anyone else who has some this year. One professor postulated that it may be from the sourwood when there is high acid and magnesium in the soil. Another guess is huckleberry. There is not any kudzo in my area that I know of.


----------



## Andy Webb

Thanks Sherpa1,

I am new to beekeeping, and once I get several strong hives I plan on replicating the production of blue honey. The more I know about the unique conditions required the more successful I will be in this endevor.


----------



## BeeCurious

Sherpa1 said:


> Andy,
> The blue honey came from my hives that I harvested last (produced late June, early July). I got about 5 gallons. I have contacted a couple of professors to see if I can have it tested to help identify the source. There have been others in this area who have harvested some blue honey, but I don't know anyone else who has some this year. One professor postulated that it may be from the sourwood when there is high acid and magnesium in the soil. Another guess is huckleberry. There is not any kudzo in my area that I know of.


This is disinterring an old thread...

The wife of a friend of mine mentioned seeing an article about "Blue Honey" in "Our State", a magazine about North Carolina.

It appears that tests preformed by Professor John Ambrose at North Caroline State University showed that aluminum uptake by certain (blue) plants was the cause of the blue honey. Ambrose believes that a reaction between the aluminum in the nectar, and the bees' acidic digestive fluides caused the honey to be blue.

It seems that the "Blue Honey" turns brown over time...


The article appeared in the April 2010 issue of "Our State".


----------

